# The VOTE for the TOP TEN bugs, part 2



## PhilBurton (Mar 30, 2017)

Vote twice from the combined polls.


----------



## tspear (Mar 30, 2017)

PhilBurton said:


> Vote twice from the combined polls.


Can you add a "none in part 2, only in part one" kind of option to the second poll? Easier then having me click, see votes each time...


----------



## PhilBurton (Mar 31, 2017)

tspear said:


> Can you add a "none in part 2, only in part one" kind of option to the second poll? Easier then having me click, see votes each time...


Tom,

Sorry, but I don't know how to change a poll once it's started.

Phil


----------



## clee01l (Mar 31, 2017)

tspear said:


> Can you add a "none in part 2, only in part one" kind of option to the second poll? Easier then having me click, see votes each time...


Added.  click away!


----------

